# Baby Koby at 6 weeks



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Hi everyone, I asked my breeder if I could post a picture of Koby in here and she gave me the go ahead so here he is.
I love him to bits and am so looking forward to his arrival here, what a wonderful Christmas I am going to have.
He is so precious and Kym says he is showing some character, outgoing and full of fun :wub::chili:
I am hoping my pictures upload, am a little rusty...lol

The first pic is at 5 weeks and the second is now at 6 weeks, isn't he just so special?


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Oh my goodness, he is absolutely precious and beautiful :wub: Sounds like he has a fabulous personality too. So excited for you!


----------



## Patsy Heck (Jun 10, 2011)

He's absolutley adorable.


----------



## honeybun (Mar 6, 2007)

He looks so cute and special. Hope I can get to see him when he arrives. Kym is is a nice lady. Very helpful. I am happy that you have him.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

He's a doll!! I can imagine your excitement waiting for him.


----------



## Just A Girl (Oct 13, 2012)

Oh what a little cutie! Adorable!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

He is beyond special. I bet you just can't wait to get him home. :chili:


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

honeybun said:


> He looks so cute and special. Hope I can get to see him when he arrives. Kym is is a nice lady. Very helpful. I am happy that you have him.


Thank you huneybun, I am sure if you come down after Christmas you will get to meet him, I am looking forward to meeting you too.

Thank you ladies, I am very excited, time is going to drag till he is here, I just know it...lol :smilie_tischkante:


----------



## honeybun (Mar 6, 2007)

it will be fun to meet you in person and little Kobie, hopefully Porshe will be able to come as well.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

honeybun said:


> it will be fun to meet you in person and little Kobie, hopefully Porshe will be able to come as well.


Yep for sure, now that we are in the same country that should make it easier hey!!
I reckon Koby will enjoy meeting Porshe, me too:chili:


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

Aww, he's adorable! I know you can't wait to have him home with you.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

:smpullhair:
Going crazy at his cuteness. Craaaazy!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Gee, Janet...he not that cute..........


He's :chili::chili: THAT :chili::chili:cute. Oh my gosh, you must be so anxious to have him in your arms.:wub::wub: I'd love to visit but I think it's a little far. :innocent: You are going to have the best Christmas. :aktion033:


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

He's adorable Janet!!! So so happy for you!!


----------



## frankie (Mar 6, 2008)

congrats.he is so adorable.are you go to show him.


----------



## nicolen412 (Jun 8, 2012)

OHMY! maybe arthur and i will come visit


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

frankie said:


> congrats.he is so adorable.are you go to show him.


Thank you, no I just want a baby to love, I wouldn't know the first thing about showing...lol


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

nicolen412 said:


> OHMY! maybe arthur and i will come visit


Lol you are more than welcome, I have plenty of room :thumbsup:


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Snowbody said:


> Gee, Janet...he not that cute..........
> 
> 
> He's :chili::chili: THAT :chili::chili:cute. Oh my gosh, you must be so anxious to have him in your arms.:wub::wub: I'd love to visit but I think it's a little far. :innocent: You are going to have the best Christmas. :aktion033:


Yes I agree, the best in a couple of years at least :chili:
You know Susan it really isn't that far, and you would be more than welcome to visit any time :thumbsup:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Janet, he is adorable! I wonder if he knows how lucky he is to be coming into a home full of love.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Bonnie's Mommie said:


> Janet, he is adorable! I wonder if he knows how lucky he is to be coming into a home full of love.


 
Awww thank you Linda, but I am the lucky one, he is going to bring so much joy into my life again:aktion033:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Janet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:cheer:I KNOW you must be counting the days! He is precious, just precious. :cheer: They change so much every week at this age. I love it when the little personalities start to show off. :wub2::tender: Pretty soon he will be in your arms and we will get to enjoy him through you. Load up that camera battery!:Cute Malt:


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Cuteness overload!!


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

He's a little doll, Janet!!:chili::chili:


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

What a doll baby sweet boy! Can't wait to see him grow up!


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

He is so cute!! I am so happy for you!! What a lucky little boy:wub:it will be fun watching him grow up on SM:wub: glad you found a good breeder.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

My Dearest Janet,

He is precious beyond belief. I can't wait until he is in your loving arms.

I love you girlie!!

Deb and Gang


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Awwwwww, so sweet and adorable!!!:wub:


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

3Maltmom said:


> My Dearest Janet,
> 
> He is precious beyond belief. I can't wait until he is in your loving arms.
> 
> ...


Thank you Deb, gosh I have missed you, how are you girlfriend?


Thank you everyone, I can't wait till I am having puppy kiss overload again, I am so looking forward to holding Koby and loving on him :chili:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

(((((JANET))))) oh my gosh Koby is so itty bitty:tender: I can almost small his puppy breath:wub: I am so happy for you, he's a little lover boy, and so cute:heart::smootch: Have you met him in person?
Christmas is going to be sooooo special, you have to take lots of pictures, I'm looking forward to watching him grow


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Too cute for words!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

What a precious, precious baby!!!!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Matilda's mommy said:


> (((((JANET))))) oh my gosh Koby is so itty bitty:tender: I can almost small his puppy breath:wub: I am so happy for you, he's a little lover boy, and so cute:heart::smootch: Have you met him in person?
> Christmas is going to be sooooo special, you have to take lots of pictures, I'm looking forward to watching him grow


 
Paula I just wish, he is on the other side of the country in Western Australia so I have to be patient and wait for the day I get to hold him :smilie_tischkante:
Oh yes Christmas this year is going to be wonderful :chili::chili:


----------

